# first time here



## chickencat (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey there - I'm new here - I was on-line at the doggiedoor chat and this was recommended for cat lovers. I have 2 cats - ages 6 and 7. We are thinking about getting a dog so I've been a little nervous since my one cat is a total scaredy cat - the other is deaf. She's orange and white and the cutest little thing. I've had her since she weighed 4 ounces and I bottle fed her. She has her own sweet way of communicating since she can't hear. It's scary sometimes when I can't find her in the house and when you call her name - well of course, she doesn't hear you. The two cats together are SO much fun to watch. When I got the younger cat, my other cat wasn't happy but that changed in about a week or so. I was never much of a cat person - but NOW - I can't imagine life without these two sweeties.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome aboard! 

isn't it funny how cats can come into our lives and change us forever?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sabrina (Feb 9, 2005)

hi chickencat,

welcome to the cat forum


----------



## chickencat (Feb 26, 2005)

*hi*

hey everyone - thanks for the welcomes - I really like the cat forum -


----------



## chickencat (Feb 26, 2005)

*cats and dogs*

Hey Sabrina - I noticed that you said you have a cat AND DOG? - Golden retreiver? - Can I ask how that went when you introduced them and how old they were. We were thinking of getting a dog as well - I have 2 cats and was asking people their input on it - thanks


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome... I have an orange and white cat too - they are the best!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, and welcome, chickencat! It's great to have you on board!


----------



## sabrina (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: cats and dogs*



chickencat said:


> Hey Sabrina - I noticed that you said you have a cat AND DOG? - Golden retreiver? - Can I ask how that went when you introduced them and how old they were. We were thinking of getting a dog as well - I have 2 cats and was asking people their input on it - thanks



sure. Both Benson and Lani were raised together. Benson is an old dog - 11 years old. (very docile, calm, friendly dog). I saw him at a garden centre playing with Lani. The propietors were selling the kittens (including Lani) but noone wanted Lani (she was the runt of the pack). So, we got Lani (8 weeks old) and Benson. They are the best of friends and play with each other all the time. Lani is the boss :lol: 

Don't know if that will help.


----------



## chickencat (Feb 26, 2005)

*cats and dogs*

Thanks Sabrina - Every story helps. We are thinking of getting a golden retreiver. Not sure when - we were going to get an 8 mo. female Husky/lab mix - very sweet dog - but it seems like that may not work out. The people who were going to give her to us seem to be changing their minds.


----------

